# Need service manual (WSM) for Kubota L1-185DT.



## valerabvv (Jun 24, 2013)

Need service manual (WSM) for Kubota L1-185DT.

Buy old tractor but do not know anything about service and other stuff.
Change oil and hydraulic system stop working .
Hydraulic cylinder just stuck.

If some one have it please send it via private message. Thank you!


----------

